# I'm An Outbacker!!!



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I put a deposit down on that 21RS today. Plan on picking her up Wednesday. I've already got her temporary place made in the driveway and eyeballing where her permanant home will be. I feel like I've birthed a babe. (not really, I've only watched that.







). I can't wait to hook up to her, and pull her home. I am gonna have to completly change how I tow from towing a popup to towing a HOUSE. But, it's something we want and I feel 100% that we made the right move with the right camper and I feel like the right dealer. *I checked references and talked to people in the parking lot.








Like my earlier posts, it's a totally diff way of camping. I've never camped in such a nice unit. So, I'm sure I will have questions for you all at some point. 
You guys have really helped me make this decision for my family and I thank you,
Mark, the OUTBACK owner. *my daughter wanted to know if it was called an Outback cause the, hehe, ready? cause the slide came out the back. LOL. gotta love em.
Now, everyone ready to get outta these winter blas and go camping.. RAISE YOU HAND!! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!! Weds is not far away







and as for questions..ask away. With over 800 of us, someone will have the answer.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations, I'm sure you're gonna love your outback









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

EYE-EYE Captain, lets camp !







Congrats.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats on the outback!!

action action action , One wave for me, one for the wife, and one for my two year old who started waving as I was reading the post out loud!








We are all ready for the snow to be gone! Think Spring sunny

David


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 21RS
I'm ready to go camping








Don


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

action I'm ready, I'm ready!!! action

Congratulations on your new Home. You will LOVE it! sunny


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats on the (so far) very reliable '05 OB 21RS.

We love ours and you should too!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hoooooo Raaaaaaah! action

You're gonna have fun this summer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Your daughter is probably right to a point. If the camper has a slide out on the back side, what would be a better name than "Outback?" Keystone product development folks may have done just that.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I really didn't want to show my ignorance............but........ that's what *I* thought. shy shy

I'll just take solace in the fact that that's probably what Keystone planned.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark, Sharon and chillun,








Congrats and welcome aboard!









Man, can you believe the number of people getting new Outbacks the last couple of weeks ago?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, and hands and paws in the air here!! action


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congratulations and Let's head'm up.























I towed a pop-up all over the country. And felt the same as you about going to a "mobile home" (as my brother calls it). But, actually I have felt very little difference in towing my 23RS. Even cornering (I have to negotiate some very narrow street corners) was a cinch much like the pop-up.

Camping in the Outback is more luxurious now than staying at home. No wonder I'm on the road so much.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
You are going to LOVE your Outback!!!

I feel better towing our Outback than our pop-up...
(we went from a Coleman NIAGARA to the 27RSDS!)

MaeJae


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> You are going to LOVE your Outback!!!
> 
> I feel better towing our Outback than our pop-up...
> ...


Did you not notice the original post is from February 2005?









Bob


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

campntn sure got his money's worth with this one, though! {insert a thumb-up smiley here}


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I guess the Board Gremlins were hard at work!








This thread was under my "new posts" since last visit...








I didn't even look at the date







...my bad









MaeJae


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! We love our Outback and wish we could go somewhere every weekend.



campntn said:


> Now, everyone ready to get outta these winter blas and go camping.. RAISE YOU HAND!! action


Wow "winter" ???? This weekend it was 98 on Sun. and 95 on Sat. August in the Carolinas.

Lori


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I guess the Board Gremlins were hard at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got me to. I thought my goodness didn't this family just do some camping across the US? And they did it in a pop-up? My hat really goes off to them!!! No way would I want to break camp and set up in a pop-up going across the US!

Linda


----------

